# Dev C++



## laziassazn (Oct 8, 2009)

So im trying to do some C using Dev C++ i can compile everything fine but when I run the program for instance hello world the screen with my results will only flash for like half a second.

Any thoughts?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2009)

You have to read input in order to make it hold in a console.  Or you run it via command console/kernel which will keep the output on screen.


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 8, 2009)

You can either use the following commands before the end of the code so that the output will pause:

cin >> "already declared variable";

or if you feel like unnecessarily using more memory try,

system("pause");


----------



## james2008 (Oct 9, 2009)

This happens because the console runs the command and automatically closes
it after finishing. You can either hard code a pause into your program, which is a
good idea. Or tell it through right click and the options, which isn't a good idea!

I alway use the getchar(); command and some kind of messsage, 
cout << "press key!" <<endl; (obv beforehand!)

I don't use the cin command, because it doesn't except enter
and such like keystrokes!
James


----------



## mickyching (Oct 28, 2009)

*linking error How to solve it?*

Hello Everyone,

I need help.I have some linking error in my c++ program.
I am working on c++ on Linux.I have included all need header files required.
But there is a problem of linking error.
How to solve it?

Can anyone help me out??How to solve this linking error?


----------

